# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.2 Последнее обновление

## Алексей 163

http://depositfiles.com/files/a0mi8cm4a   Буду выкладывать последние обновления по мере их выхода

----------

bugmenot (23.07.2012), ecs23 (25.01.2013), mawa1109 (15.06.2012), pofigus (19.01.2014), pokiu (15.05.2012), tod55 (19.07.2013), Ирэнка М (31.01.2013), ЭКОЛОГ (02.04.2014)

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.2.15.315  от 12.05.2012

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows +
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows +
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows +
http://www.unibytes.com/z8nXk7fFNGcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

8bPwXZZIGd (24.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

1С: "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 3.0.10.8 от 22.05.2012 
Скачать  ///    Зеркало  ///  Зеркало
1C: "Управление торговлей". Версия 11.0.8.11 от 25.05.2012 
Скачать  ///  Зеркало  ///  Зеркало

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.2  Версия 8.2.15.317 от 07.06.2012

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Cервер 1С:Предприятия  для Windows ->

Скачать ///  Зеркало

----------

tmolot (26.06.2012)

----------


## mawa1109

Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько важно обновлять платформу? я обновляю только релизы.
На данный момент у меня стоит Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.14.519  (управление производственным предприятием). Релиз 1.3.26.1.
Нужно ли догонять нынешнюю версию платформы?
Спасибо

----------


## Алексей 163

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько важно обновлять платформу? я обновляю только релизы.
> На данный момент у меня стоит Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.14.519  (управление производственным предприятием). Релиз 1.3.26.1.
> Нужно ли догонять нынешнюю версию платформы?
> Спасибо


Конечно желательно обновлять ! в новых версиях убирают ошибки..идут в ногу со временем скажем так..) хуже точно не будет

----------

mawa1109 (15.06.2012)

----------


## mawa1109

А где можно посмотреть перечень всех платформ, чтобы не пропустить ничего? Или можно сразу на самую последнюю обновить?

----------


## SvetaH

> А где можно посмотреть перечень всех платформ, чтобы не пропустить ничего? Или можно сразу на самую последнюю обновить?


Платформу можно сразу самую последнюю. А вот при обновлении конфигураций приходится "следить за порядком" ;)

----------

mawa1109 (15.06.2012)

----------


## mawa1109

> Платформу можно сразу самую последнюю. А вот при обновлении конфигураций приходится "следить за порядком" ;)


Ну тогда, будьте добры, какая последняя версия платформы? Где качнуть? А то ковыряюсь на форуме, боюсь запутаюсь окончательно :blush:

----------


## Алексей 163

8.2.15.317 Это и есть последняя

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

bugmenot (24.07.2012), Capric72 (05.07.2012), Horos77 (16.12.2012), mawa1109 (15.06.2012), Tarsik (06.07.2012), Зелие (13.10.2012)

----------


## SLK01

> Ну тогда, будьте добры, какая последняя версия платформы? Где качнуть? А то ковыряюсь на форуме, боюсь запутаюсь окончательно :blush:


Коротко и быстро http://kcbux.ru/prog_c1/prog-c1_02_reliz.html

----------

mawa1109 (15.06.2012)

----------


## mawa1109

> 8.2.15.317 Это и есть последняя
> 
> Скачать  //  Зеркало


Алексей, при установке программа требует лицензию. Что с этим-то делать? Может есть ключ какой-то. У меня по ходу ломаная стоит


Сорри!! Все ))) Справилась! 
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Алексей 163

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Проф. версия 2.0.36.9 от 15.06.2012 (обновление)

Скачать  //  Зеркало


1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ" версия 2.0.36.9 от 15.06.2012 (обновление)

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

mawa1109 (15.06.2012), Zombokotik (20.06.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.37.8 от 19.06.2012

Скачать   //  Зеркало

1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 3.0.11.6 от 19.06.2012

Скачать   //  Зеркало

----------

Zombokotik (20.06.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.3.1.531 от 03.07.2012

Технологическая платформа для Windows ->
Тонкий  клиент  для Windows ->
Cервер (64-bit) для Windows ->

Скачать  //  Зеркало  //  Зеркало 2

----------

avokiluk (04.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

Бухгалтерия предприятия, релиз 2.0.37.13 от 09.07.2012

Скачать  //  Зеркало

Бухгалтерия предприятия, релиз 3.0.11.12 от 09.07.2012

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------


## bugmenot

Пожалуйста,дайте линк на 8.2.15.319 от 13.07.2012 =)

----------


## Алексей 163

> Пожалуйста,дайте линк на 8.2.15.319 от 13.07.2012 =)


смотрите в личке

----------


## Алексей 163

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2* 

2.0.28.3
2.0.29.9
2.0.30.8
2.0.31.7
2.0.32.4
2.0.32.6
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8
2.0.34.6
2.0.34.7
2.0.34.13
2.0.35.5
2.0.35.6
2.0.35.9
2.0.36.4
2.0.36.9
2.0.37.8
2.0.37.10
2.0.37.12
2.0.37.13
2.0.37.14

*2.0.38.6*

Ссылка на папку

----------

mik8184 (06.09.2012)

----------


## Денис220

Добрый день! Где можно скачать последнию версию без смс и т.д.И?

----------


## Алексей 163

> Добрый день! Где можно скачать последнию версию без смс и т.д.И?


Версию чего ? платформы ? напишите в личку

----------

Денис220 (28.09.2012)

----------


## Зелие

*Алексей 163*, помогите, пожалуйста, установила платформу!запускаю 1с - пишет "Не обнаружена установленная версия 1С"!что делатьИ?

----------


## vitamina

> помогите, пожалуйста, установила платформу!запускаю 1с - пишет "Не обнаружена установленная версия 1С"!что делатьИ?


 читаем здесь. А платформа для БП нужна 8.2.16...

----------

Зелие (13.10.2012)

----------


## DEDlm

Технологическая платформа 1C Предприятие x32 & x64 8.2.15.319 multilang
http://underverse.su/viewtopic.php?t=20421

----------


## света

Здравствуйте, а есть ли последнее обновление 1с предприятия 8.2?

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый вечер. Помогите плз нужны обновления для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.8). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## boomboox

*Обновление "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2* 


*2.0.34.13*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.35.5*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.35.9*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.36.4*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.36.9*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.37.8*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.37.10*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.37.12*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.37.14*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.38.6*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.39.5*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.39.6*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.39.7*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.39.8*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.39.9*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.40.7*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.40.8*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.40.9*  -> ПРОФ  | бАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.40.10*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.40.11*->ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.41.3*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.41.4*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.41.6*  -> ПРОФ  | БАЗОВАЯ  | КОРП
*2.0.42.5* -> ПРОФ | БАЗОВАЯ | КОРП
*2.0.42.6* -> ПРОФ | БАЗОВАЯ | КОРП
*2.0.43.6* -> ПРОФ | БАЗОВАЯ | КОРП

*Обновление "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 3.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2* 

*3.0.10.1* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.10.8* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.11.6* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.11.11*->СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.11.13*->СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.12.4* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.12.6* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.12.8* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.13.5* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.13.7* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.13.8* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.13.11*->СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.14.6* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.14.7* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.14.9* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.15.5* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.15.7* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.15.9* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.15.11*->СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.16.6* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.16.8* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.16.9* -> СКАЧАТЬ
*3.0.17.6* -> СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## pandasv

Можете пожалуйста перезалить обновления. :(

----------


## vitamina

Наборы обновлений Бухгалтерии предприятия редакция 2.0 с версии 2.0.14.5 до 2.0.42.6 тремя пакетами -> здесь

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Не могу скачать обновления которые выложил *boomboox*,(( Подскажите плз как правильно их скачать. Очень надо!!

----------


## vitamina

> Добрый день. Не могу скачать обновления которые выложил *boomboox*,(( Подскажите плз как правильно их скачать. Очень надо!!


Если качаешь через симку мобильного оператора, то не получится бесплатно. А так, например, почитай здесь, об этом уже столько писалось на форумах и в ИНЕТе...

----------

